# What is this!?



## Bottles2Buttons (Apr 29, 2022)

I hope I'm in the right forum for this. I was digging today & found this, along with several other items. This one has got me stumped. Can anyone figure out what it is or was? Thank you


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 14, 2022)

Bottles2Buttons said:


> I hope I'm in the right forum for this. I was digging today & found this, along with several other items. This one has got me stumped. Can anyone figure out what it is or was? Thank you


Part of a kaleidoscope?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Lilpete966 (May 19, 2022)

Some type of Utensil?


----------



## embe (May 22, 2022)

looks like some type of reflector to me


----------



## Bottles2Buttons (May 24, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Part of a kaleidoscope?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you everyone for the help. Someone else said an "indicator light"? Still don't know.


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (May 28, 2022)

Whatever that is, it’s really cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Jun 23, 2022)

Bottles2Buttons said:


> I hope I'm in the right forum for this. I was digging today & found this, along with several other items. This one has got me stumped. Can anyone figure out what it is or was? Thank you


I believe what you have there is the cap portion of a once elegant fountain pen.

I stole a photo of a modern example via Google search just to convey the notion. Not all the caps were threaded as in the example; many were simply a friction slip fit. However, if the piece you found has either internal threads and/or the stub of a missing pocket clip, then I think that would confirm its identity.





Either the pocket clip of your item has detached, or it might have been made without one. I lean toward a clip having detached or broken off, as I suspect it would have had one originally, as most fountain pens did and do, in order to keep the pen upright in a shirt pocket. In addition to keeping the nib positioned upright to help prevent leaking ink, a clip on that sleeve would have held the green jewel ostentatiously displayed at the edge of the owner's pocket. It wouldn't surprise me to learn that the gentleman had owned matching tie tack and cuff-links as well!


----------

